# wish it was diffrent



## dmhughes (Jan 25, 2011)

me and my husband have only been married a year and half we have been living apart for 6 months now and i miss him more than anything but he told me he doesnt love me anymore so thats when i left. since i left we have tried working things out but he keeps changing his mind about us and everytime it hurts so bad, so i wrote him a note telling him exactly how i felt about about everything and he called me lastnight told me to file for the divorce we would never work out and that i was pretty much dead to him!! im hurting so bad i havent really been able to eat or sleep or anything ive tried talking to my preacher about this but it feels like they dont care. i dont know where to go from here i wish it could go back to when we first got married!!! any advice?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

we all feel like noone cares, we all wish it could go back to the way it was, i know im the bearer of bad news but more than likely, it wont...

once the other person has made up there mind (or so they say anyway) all you can do is take it day by day, find things to keep you busy, look after yourself, go see a counselor, or a friend, someone you can confide in that will just listen...

The only way these things seem to get back together is if you become stronger in yourself, when the other person sees that strength they may change their mind and try to work with you again, if not, someone else may come along, maybe even someone better.

i know its hard, 4 months on from my break up and my ex wife still drags me down into that depression pit. There is no clear way to deal with all this, only what you choose to listen to and what not to listen to, everyone has their own personal stories, own personal ways to deal with it.

The best thing for you to do, is just look after yourself, show them that your ok without them, the pain will get less over time, sure some days will be unbearable but those days become less and less.

keep talking, keep yourself healthy, and when you want to relieve some pressure, write it down, either in a journal or here, we all are here to help and most of us understand more than others what you are going through, keep your chin up, life will get better!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> once the other person has made up there mind (or so they say anyway) all you can do is take it day by day, find things to keep you busy, look after yourself, go see a counselor, or a friend, someone you can confide in that will just listen...


Just not your mother, ok.



> The only way these things seem to get back together is if you become stronger in yourself, when the other person sees that strength they may change their mind and try to work with you again,


It is a hope.



> if not, someone else may come along, maybe even someone better.


possible / probable



> i know its hard, 4 months on from my break up and my ex wife still drags me down into that depression pit.


they tend to know the exact thing to say to cause maximum damage 



> keep talking, keep yourself healthy, and when you want to relieve some pressure, write it down, either in a journal or here, we all are here to help and most of us understand more than others what you are going through, keep your chin up, life will get better!


So I am told, but to repair the marriage, I need to repair myself first


----------

